# Happy Birthday Dr. Morbius



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The Doctor is in the house, and we're glad to have him! Happiest birthday wishes Doc!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Birthday greeting to the good doctor.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Doc! Hope you have a great one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Since it's your Birthday and all, can I get in line for a free exam?

If not, you can still have a Great Birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a great birthday Doc!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy b-day to my coloring companion over at Monsters Unleashed!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys! Funny..I don't _Feel_ 23!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hapyy birthday doc-hope its a good one


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy birthday doc! Clocking in another year of fear, eh?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wholly Crap! Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Doc M,

Happy Birthday.....By the way how many years have you been 23? 10?0r 20?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy birthday, Doc!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy birthday Doc.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Doc, ya lazy moderatin' mofo you!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horrorday Doc


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY BE-LATED B-DAY Dr M!!!!!!!! Hope you had a great day and got lots of vonderful prop stuff!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

HB there doc, hope you have more of them


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Doc, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

heresjohnny gives Dr M a birthday cake with lots and lots of candles on it!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Doc....
Hope it was festive and fun


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Doc :smoking:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

A very, happy birthday to you, Doc!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

your like what, 19 now? =p happy belated birthday


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Doc


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Haaapppyyyy Bbbiirrrttthhdddaayyyy!!!!

.... I guess this is a tad belated eh! Well Happy Birthday anyway !


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

WOW! 2 weeks later, and I'm STILL getting birthday wishes! Thanks all, belated or not, I really appreciate them.


----------

